# Basin Wrench Extension



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So I needed a longer basin wrench today. the spot I had to tighten up was the large mounting nut on a commercial faucet, but, do to the depth in the sink and it being so close to the back wall it was keeping me from using my extension basin wrench from grabbing the nut and twisting it, it was too short even at the most extended position, so what I did was I had an extra basin wrench, I cut handle off and the jaw of of it, by doing this, it allowed me to add that extra extension needed. So sometimes you have to think about how to get what you want even if you have to destroy a tool to make a new tool. It worked and I was done and out of there in no time flat. :thumbsup:


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

nice work! do whatever it takes...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You can get a "basin wrench socket" at blowes. It's the jaw of a basin wrench with a 3/8" square hole for a ratchet extension. Pickup a few 3/8" drive extensions and you good to go. It's made life easy for me a few times.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Protech said:


> You can get a "basin wrench socket" at blowes. It's the jaw of a basin wrench with a 3/8" square hole for a ratchet extension. Pickup a few 3/8" drive extensions and you good to go. It's made life easy for me a few times.


 Thats a good idea. I'll have to pick one up


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A 7/8" crowfoot works just fine on basin nuts.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice Job.

You know the saying, No actually you lived it, but the saying is:

"Necessity is the mother of invention"


----------



## Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Mother of Invention???*

I thought Frank Zappa was the Mother of Invention.

Oops, I'm giving away my age!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Titan said:


> I thought Frank Zappa was the Mother of Invention.


Only because MGM Records forced it on him.

They didn't like Zappa and The Mothers.


----------

